# Negative after slight positive?



## OctoberBaby (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, so my cycles are really regular like the top chart. My longest cycle in the last year was 31 days long, I get my period on either day 29 or 30. So this month I figured that by cd 22 I was safe to have unprotected sex without pregnancy. My husband and I had sex on days 22, 23 and 24, but he pulled out. I started getting premenstrual feeling cramps on day 33, and thought my period was going to be coming. But it didn't come and my cramps weren't getting worse. So on cd 35 I took my last CVS early result pregnancy test with first urine. The line was faint, but I saw it right away. It wasn't an evap line because I read it within the 10min time frame. I ran out and bought a box of First Response early result and e.p.t. digital. I took one of each from the same urine I had tested earlier, both of them were negative. This morning I took one of each, both negative. I ordered 20 tests from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com and I only have one first response left that I will take tomorrow morning.

Yesterday morning, when I first got the positive response and was very emotional I was getting stronger cramps, which worried me. Sense then I have calmed down and relaxed and the cramps are much less. If I get upset, even for just a moment from watching something scary on TV I feel cramps. My breasts are sore and tender, including the nipples, but that is not all that unusual before AF. I seem tired, but that's not uncommon. I also have a lower back ache, which isn't normal. I don't feel nauseous.

So, I find it extremely unlikely that the one month that I take the risk of the rhythm method I ovulate over a week late and even though he pulled out he got me pregnant. But it also seems unlikely that I got a false positive, even if it is faint. Maybe I'm only 7-11 dpo so one brand of test picked it up and the others didn't? I wish I could know for sure! I'm impatiently waiting for tomorrow and for my tests to get here. I was trying to avoid pregnancy, but after the positive I was happy and now I would be disappointed if it turns out I'm not pregnant.

So, do you think I'm pregnant?

Nevermind. If I had been pregnant I'm not any more : (


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

I so know how you feel! I felt the same way couple of weeks ago, when I missed a period, was really, really late with it, felt sick, and actually kind of knowing that I could not really be pregnant, did a test and cried and cried over the negativ. Even though we took care to not become pregnant 

After that, I am trying to conceive, but now luck yet. I mean, I have breast soreness and feel sick (again) but an early test yesterday was totally negativ. And I cried again. I hate TTC.

After DS I had endometriosis, and now I am afraid I cannot get pregant again.


----------

